# 3/4" Pex - Is there a trick?



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

I love pex. I've used it several time w/great success. Nice long runs, no connectors to worry about, what could be better? However, I've always used 1/2" pex. I've found 1/2" pex to be about as hard to bend to my will as 12ga wire... that is rather simple.

I now realize that there's a reason for the manifolds everyone uses w/pex. It has nothing to do with home runs or a single spot for all the valves, it's so no one has to use 3/4" pex! I surrender! Maybe Bill Bixby (when he's angry!) could do it, but I sure as hell can't make nice tight turns with 3/4" pex. 

Any tricks?


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

You don't try to bend 3/4 inch into a tight turn, you use a 90 degree fitting.


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm discovering that. New crimp tool and all.  Still, 1/2" is much nicer than 3/4". I can't imagine 1"!


----------



## zootjeff (Jul 11, 2007)

WaldenL said:


> I'm discovering that. New crimp tool and all.  Still, 1/2" is much nicer than 3/4". I can't imagine 1"!



Are you using the 90 degree radius fittings that clip on the pex? They help, but it is still hard to bend it into that radius to fit the fitting.

Another trick is to heat the fat pex up using a blow drier, it makes it softer. When it cools down it hardens back up. Make sure you heat it uniform or you'll kink it.


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

zootjeff said:


> Are you using the 90 degree radius fittings that clip on the pex? They help, but it is still hard to bend it into that radius to fit the fitting.
> 
> Another trick is to heat the fat pex up using a blow drier, it makes it softer. When it cools down it hardens back up. Make sure you heat it uniform or you'll kink it.


Got some heating water going through 3/4" last night. Amazing how much more pliable it is when warm. I'll give the blow drier a shot.

As for the 90* radius fittings that clip on... what 90* radius fittings? The only fittings I know of are the one where you cut the pex, something like the below, but I don't think that's what you mean.


----------



## zootjeff (Jul 11, 2007)

http://www.pexsupply.com/Wirsbo-Uponor-A5150750-3-4-Plastic-Bend-Support-2129000-p










*3/4" Plastic Bend Support*

*SKU:*A5150750
*Brand:* Wirsbo (Uponor)









From pexsupply.com under installation parts.


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## zootjeff (Jul 11, 2007)

WaldenL said:


> Cool. Thanks.



Yaa, the bend supports are nice, they allow you to mount them or you can cut off the tab for mounting it. They keep the pressure drops to a min and less water hammer as the water doesn't have to change direction abruptly.


----------

